# I've Got All These Rosellas Coming On....



## Bribie G (22/3/10)

I've got an impressive Rosella bush just coming into fruit. Can't stand Rosella jam but I'm wondering what you can make alcoholic out of the red bract things.

I was thinking along the lines of a spectacular pink 6.5% Rosella gingerish beerish type of brew? Anyone used Rosellas? Couple of kilos of honey, sugar, yeast nutrient, US-05 maybe?

:beerbang:


----------



## Airgead (22/3/10)

BribieG said:


> I've got an impressive Rosella bush just coming into fruit. Can't stand Rosella jam but I'm wondering what you can make alcoholic out of the red bract things.
> 
> I was thinking along the lines of a spectacular pink 6.5% Rosella gingerish beerish type of brew? Anyone used Rosellas? Couple of kilos of honey, sugar, yeast nutrient, US-05 maybe?
> 
> :beerbang:



Not much of a fan of Rosella either but it may be worth a shot in a brew. The ginger beer idea sounds like it would work...Maybe a mead?

Has to be something you can do with the things...

Cheers
Dave


----------



## WSC (22/3/10)

Keen to see how you go.

I'm planning on planting Rosella, I actually like the jam, but was also going to see how it went with a wheat beer, like strawberries etc.


----------



## indica86 (20/4/14)

Necro bump.
I have a shit ton.
Don't mind the jam, made some nice cordial last season too.
Cider? Wine? Beer ideas?


----------



## real_beer (20/4/14)

:icon_offtopic:
My missus loves Rosella Jam. However just as I was reading this post she walked in the room reading out a recipe for "Lily Pilly Jelly" from a little book called "The Nyamutin Farm Cookbook". I didn't even know you could use them for anything other than lawn mower machine gun bullets!! Being curious we might give it a try, here's the recipe.

*Lilly Pilly Jelly* (B. Cameron)
*2 cups lilly pilly berries.*
*1 lemon cut into quarters*
*1/2 cup water*

Boil above ingredients to a pulp. Strain through a cloth. To every cup of juice, add 1 cup of sugar and boil for 20 minutes.
Take the time from when it starts to boil, NOT from when you add the sugar. Put into jars and seal. 

Being that I've never heard of anyone making, eating or selling this before the odds are that it requires someone special to appreciate it, but who knows?

Cheers


----------



## Airgead (20/4/14)

We make lillypilly jelly every year. Its really nice. That looks pretty similar to our recipe. Be careful.... its really, really easy to over set it. It will turn to toffee (which is still nice but not jelly).

Don't go by time. So a setting test on a cold plate and bottle as soon as it shows signs of setting.


----------



## real_beer (20/4/14)

Airgead said:


> We make lillypilly jelly every year. Its really nice. That looks pretty similar to our recipe. Be careful.... its really, really easy to over set it. It will turn to toffee (which is still nice but not jelly).
> 
> Don't go by time. So a setting test on a cold plate and bottle as soon as it shows signs of setting.


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## mswallis (1/9/14)

I just finished making apple cider with those oztops. brewed for 5 days, then put them in the fridge for 48hrs, they work great tasted like strongbow dry. I like my cider sweeter so I added about a cup of homemade rosella cordial to the 2l bottles, let it sit out for another 24hrs then chilled it again 24hrs. Just perfect sweetness and nice apple and rosella taste, I will be making alot more of this.


----------



## indica86 (1/9/14)

I made a rosella wheat beer that was lovely.
I'll have to grow some more this season and have another go/


----------



## Motabika (1/9/14)

bacchus were making a Hibiscus Saison that was very nice, tries it off tap at Tipplers Tap, Hibiscus fruit is Rosella amirite?


----------



## Funk then Funk1 (1/9/14)

My sisters FIL makes a pretty good Rosella chutney, goes great as a side to a curry, or on a ham and cheese sanga. I'll hit her up for a recipe when I see her next and put it on here.


----------

